
Diet Culture Exists to Fight Off the Fear of Death - DiabloD3
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2017/02/eating-toward-immortality/515658/?single_page=true
======
DrScump

      There are twin motives underlying human behavior, according to Becker—the urge for heroism and the desire for atonement.
    

I think that in modern Western society, it's more of a desire to _avoid
ostracism_ (in its most extreme form, known as "fat-shaming").

